# White Dwarf 2012 Subscription Model.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I bring you, as the title says, the 2012 white dwarf subscription model!










I wonder where they got the theme idea from?


Anyway, if you've already got a subscription, or don't and get a new one, you can get this guy from the 29th of october.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

reminds me of Long Drong (or whatever his name is) dwarf pirates.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it, I do not wa nna order WD but I want Dwarf Morgan here. Arrrg.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Meh. I've tried to get into Dwarfs and i just can't dig painting them.. they're too compact for my tastes


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hehe, this guy looks great! shame my postman keeps taking my white dwarfs and I won't be renewing my subscription...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Damn it, I do not wanna order WD but I want Dwarf Morgan here. Arrrg.


order the subscription for a friend; keep the model.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Tempted to get a subscription for this. 

I started building zombie pirates years and years ago and I could totally paint this up as a dead dwarf and create all the fluff for this to be one of the generals. The twist being the parrot would be the necromancer and the dwarf a convenient perch to practice magic from. Afterall, the parrot has a medal, everyone knows necromancers have medals...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> Damn it, I do not wa nna order WD but I want Dwarf Morgan here. Arrrg.


Scour ebay, I'm sure there will be a few up there.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice to know that GW has done a homage to Captain Jack Sparrow after his retirement.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

whit DREADROFL all is rofled.. WD model too..


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yostu said:


> whit DREADROFL all is rofled.. WD model too..


I honestly did not get what you were hinting at/trying to say there. *shrugs* 

I like this model. One of the better in my opinion, and it fits in quite well with what has been going on recently.


----------



## Animal (Oct 23, 2010)

That's actually a nice model.


----------

